# Poppers, stick baits and Amberjack



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I heard the words "Amberjack whisperer" yesterday while fishing with my buddy Pat. I can't prove it scientifically but every time I have tried it, it has been a success. Catching Amberjack on poppers and stick baits is a serious good time if you ask me but that's because I love doing it.

My method is pretty simple, find some AJ's on the bottom machine, drop some iron on them and hook up. It seems like the buddies of the hooked fish come up with it to see what's happening. Sometimes like yesterday it might be a big AJ looking for an easy meal on a hooked smaller one. I thought it was a shark trying to get the small AJ I had hooked but it turned out to be a real big Amberjack. 

Anyway once they come up like that it's easy to keep them around by throwing a sinking stick bait to stir them up and get them excited as well as catching some. This is a good time to throw a popper and let it rip with a lot of noise and splash across the surface and it is game on.

If you have never tried this before all I can tell you is that you are missing out on lot of fun. If you get hooked on AJ fishing like this you may want to consider changing the treble hooks out for some single hooks to make it easier on the AJ's. You will end up with more hits and misses but you won't do the damage to them that the treble hooks do. I'm going to rig some just for AJ with single hooks and leave the trebles for the tuna.

Tomorrow Amberjack and Trigger open back up so that more for the fish box once again!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Back when I was making poppers on a lathe I rigged some up assist hook style just like a vertical jig. One trailing vmc wide gap hook. Worked awesome, caught AJ and blackfin on if. I love AJs or anything really on a surface lure. Never tried your method but pretty much every time I've been to the 255 they are already on top, no need to jig them up.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

This fat Michigan guy got his ass kicked by some AJ's today.. That's all I could catch...fought one for hour and 15min. Just see color and back down. I complain about not catching anything and mother nature put it to me!! Of course season open tomorrow...How do you tell the difference between lesser and greater? Go ahead and rip on me I am new to this shit...lol


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Ohh yeah, I'm excited to throw some top water at them. 

Kim, Trigger don't open back until January. And Skeeter, from what I've read/ heard, lesser AJs' band runs from the eye back. Greater AJs' band runs through the eye to the mouth. More scientifically, you can count the gill rakes. I forget the number, but there is a difference.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

*Gray Triggerfish - Gulf*


*Action: Season opens Aug. 1 in state waters*
*Information:* Recreational harvest of gray triggerfish opens Aug. 1 in Gulf of Mexico state waters (shore to 9 nautical miles). Gray triggerfish remains closed to harvest in Gulf federal waters through Dec. 31.
The minimum size limit is 14 inches when measured from the lower jaw to the fork of the tail and the daily bag limit is two fish per person when the season is open.
Links for more information:
Gray Triggerfish [MyFWC.com]

*Greater Amberjack – Gulf*


*Action: Season opens Aug. 1*
*Information:* Recreational harvest of greater amberjack opens Aug. 1 in Gulf of Mexico state and federal waters.
The minimum size limit is 30 inches when measured from the lower jaw to the fork of the tail and the daily bag limit is one fish per person.
Links for more information:
Greater Amberjack [MyFWC.com]


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Triggers open only in Fl state waters.

I've caught AJs on topwater on many occasions and a lot of time without even jigging or baiting first. The louder the topwater the better it seems. They're a blast on fly tackle too


----------

